

Descriptive Camera: A camera that prints a description, not an image - shawndumas
http://mattrichardson.com/Descriptive-Camera/?src=HN

======
apgd9
Sounds like VizWiz ([http://vizwiz.org/](http://vizwiz.org/)), but less
useful.

